# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  10 Самых Полезных Напитков

## Justin

Журнал Health Magazine сделал список 10 самых здоровых напитков. Список прежде всего основан на концентрации антиокисидантов в каждом из напитков. Антиокисиданты, считается, нейтрализуют действие свободных радикалов, которые могут вызвать повреждение клеток. 
Одно хорошее эмпирическое правило — фрукты яркого насыщенного цвета богаты антиокисидантами. 
Но будьте осторожны в чрезмерном их потреблении, потому что большинство из соков в списке содержат много естественного сахара. Поэтому в определенной ситуации вы можете уменьшить прелести здорового сока, если будуте пить его чрезмерные количества.
Эксперты рекомендуют пить 150-300 мг сока день в комбинации с целыми фруктами для оптимального усваивания. 

10. Яблочный сок
Осветленный яблочный сок, как считается, имеет меньше пользы, чем неосветленный. 

9. Чай
Чай поможет от всего - от неприятного дыхания до улучшения иммунной системы. 

8. Апельсиновый сок
Сок апельсина и других цитрусовых - богатый источник витамина C и антиоксидантов. 

7. Клюквеный сока
Клюква - также хороший источник витамина C. Проводились некоторые исследования, чтобы подтвердить идею, что сок клюквы может помочь предотвращать инфекции мочевых путей. Клюква помогает препятствовать бактериям закрепляться у стенок мочевого пузыря.

6. Сок Acai 
Acai (читается — асаи) - это ягода тропического леса, которая выращивает на пальмах у Амазонки. 

5. Сок черешни 
Эсть подтверждения, что сок черешни может уменьшить повреждения мышц, вызванные физическими упражнениями. 

4. Сок черники
В чернике высоко содержание волокон и мало калорий. Плюс смешные синие зубы впридачу . 

3. Виноградный сок
Были исследования, чтобы определить, что виноградный сок хорошо действует на сердце и помогает уменьшать давление крови.

2. Красное вино
Что может быть лучше, чем здоровая выпивка? Означает ли это, что вы должны выпить много вина? Эксперты рекомендуют не больше, чем 2 стакана в день. Слишком много алкоголя может создать проблемы для здоровья. 

1. Сок граната
Гранат является самым полезным из их всех, потому что это содержит большинство антиоксидантов каждого типа. Он побеждает во всех категориях. Гранатовый сок может защитить против небольшого количества раковых образований, типа рака простаты. Он может также изменить риск болезни сердца. Поэтому гранат объявляется победителем в данном списке!

----------


## kalita

Самое интересное это то, что лучше свежевыжатого сока ничего нет. Но опять же если им сильно не увлекаться. А все эти пакеты с нектаром и прочее - лажа та еще. Вино тоже двояко, вроде и польза от него, но и вред имеется.

----------

